# Series 2, 69' A-Body 12 bolt options and thoughts



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I have the above rear end with new brakes and drums currently sporting a 3:55 spindle and Strange axles for drag racing. I am planning on putting a posi unit in and am wondering which units are the best bang for the buck and also thinking that i may want to go up to 3:33 gear. 

Currently the car has 462 w/single plane old school Offy manifold and dual 650 Demons that puts out about the same HP and a very flat line of tq starting at 480-512 i set my red line at 5000 and have never have come close. It's mated to a TH350 built for 500 HP and a 2:56 peg leg rear. 

Although i do like the gas mileage and loping on the freeway under 2000 rpm at 65, i feel it's giving away way too much HP, and want to find a Happy medium. Also i have 23" high rear tires on 15" rims and hear that the 69's are a half inch wider than the 66' so i will have to trim my wheel wells a bit as it already rubs with 4 in the car.

Any input is welcome, thanks in advance

Brian


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

They aren't cheap, but I really like my Wavetrac. I've got a 9-inch, but they're available for 12-bolt axles too.

Bear


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I think a 3:08 gear.....maybe a 3:23 max would be perfect for your car. It would be a VERY noticeable gain in acceleration but still be mild enough to cruise on the highway. With all the torque you are making that should be plenty of gear. Also you could use a slightly different offset wheel instead of modifying the body.....or if you do you can "roll" the fenderwells so they don't rub the tire.

BTW....How ya'll been? lol.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

ALKYGTO said:


> I think a 3:08 gear.....maybe a 3:23 max would be perfect for your car. It would be a VERY noticeable gain in acceleration but still be mild enough to cruise on the highway. With all the torque you are making that should be plenty of gear. Also you could use a slightly different offset wheel instead of modifying the body.....or if you do you can "roll" the fenderwells so they don't rub the tire.
> 
> BTW....How ya'll been? lol.


Look who's back!!!!!!!

Hey Alky! How ya been sir?

I've been working on expanding my vocabulary... trying to get a new (to me) brand H carburetor dialed in. I think I've got it on the run now though...

Good to 'see' you sir.

Bear


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Just checking in lol.


----------

